# MEMBERS -vs- GUESTS



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 2, 2011)

Why do you think there are usually more guest than members looking on this forum? I have noticed this for along time, just curious what the members, who can only answer, think is the reasoning behind this. If you are a member, please provide your opinion. Thanks to all that particicpate.


----------



## John (Apr 2, 2011)

dang greg,by th title I thought you were putting together a volleyball game.lol


----------



## dmmj (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't know honestly, but when I check it is like 5 members and 89 guests, seems weird to me.


----------



## Robert (Apr 2, 2011)

When I read the title of this thread, I thought you were organizing some sort of death match!


I would guess that people find this forum when attempting to do some online research before buying a tortoise, or after buying a tortoise and not knowing what to do. Some are probably just content to find the info they need and then move along. Lots of people seem hesitant to register for accounts which means providing personal info if they don't have to. Just my guess.


----------



## coreyc (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm in for volleyball


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Apr 2, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> I would guess that people find this forum when attempting to do some online research before buying a tortoise, or after buying a tortoise and not knowing what to do. Some are probably just content to find the info they need and then move along. Lots of people seem hesitant to register for accounts which means providing personal info if they don't have to. Just my guess.



"The force is strong with this one"


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 2, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I don't know honestly, but when I check it is like 5 members and 89 guests, seems weird to me.



I know, it seems weird. I have mentioned this forum to many, some have no interest and others seem excited, originally at least! I would think that anyone that was significantly involved with tortoises would find this forum a great treasure regarding the amount of unselfish information and direction that members share and provide. When Art, Hlogic, told me about this forum, I was very excited! I will say that some of my breeder buddy's think this forum is for beginners and that it has no value to them at there level. Maybe, we that participate, just have more of a desire to share with others, because anyone can look at and read the threads without actively participating in any way. I just found it odd ever since I joined and wondered what others think about it. 





squamata said:


> dang greg,by th title I thought you were putting together a volleyball game.lol



Volley Ball, Tug -a-War.....





CtTortoise said:


> When I read the title of this thread, I thought you were organizing some sort of death match!
> 
> 
> I would guess that people find this forum when attempting to do some online research before buying a tortoise, or after buying a tortoise and not knowing what to do. Some are probably just content to find the info they need and then move along. Lots of people seem hesitant to register for accounts which means providing personal info if they don't have to. Just my guess.



I also thought that might be an issue, basic information and it is very generic.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 2, 2011)

My guess is that it is like life in that some people enjoy actively participating while other's watch from a distance.


----------



## John (Apr 2, 2011)

I also think that some people are not as good at typing,spelling and punctuating as I am so they just use the site for info but do not get involved.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 2, 2011)

squamata said:


> I also think that some people are not as good at typing,spelling and punctuating as I am so they just use the site for info but do not get involved.



You and me both, O' well! I always mispell and mistype. Folks always know what I mean to say, lol..


----------



## jaizei (Apr 2, 2011)

I only joined so I could view the attachments, otherwise I'd be one of _them._


----------



## John (Apr 2, 2011)

jaizei said:


> I only joined so I could view the attachments, otherwise I'd be one of _them._



welcome too the forum attachment viewer type person


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 2, 2011)

I found this site by accident, and I joined too because I wanted to see more, but I can say I love the accident, this site is awesome!!!!


----------



## B K (Apr 2, 2011)

Many are probably members but not logged in just checking things out


----------



## Tom (Apr 2, 2011)

Like Rob said, I don't like sharing personal info for any reason. i found this forum and its regular posters so good that I made an exception. I'm sure glad I did. I've met a lot of great people and learned a ton of stuff as a result.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 2, 2011)

If you will just do a GOOGLE search for something about tortoises, you will understand why there are so many "guests" viewing the forum! You can't get a search answered without many, many of our forum threads coming up in your answers. So naturally, that person who has done the search, then clicks on a forum answer to his search, then finds us SO interesting, that he has to peruse the rest of the threads too.

But, Greg, a "guest" can only read the forum...can't respond at all without joining.


----------



## fhintz (Apr 3, 2011)

When I'm at work, I tend to browse without logging in.


----------



## Tom (Apr 3, 2011)

fhintz said:


> When I'm at work, I tend to browse without logging in.



LURKER!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 3, 2011)

Seems to be alot of LURKERS!!!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 3, 2011)

Yvonne's google theory is the same one I would put forth.  If you google anything about tortoises, TFO threads always come up. One of the great things I love about TFO, and one of the reasons I was so excited when we started the articles section. The more positive information we get here on the forum, the more chance there is of it reaching a LOT of people!


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Apr 3, 2011)

I was a guest lurking in the backgroud for about 1 yr doing research and getting all the info i could gather b4 actually taking the plunge & joining the forum
i have bearded dragons since 2007 & decided i would like to try my hands at another reptile .
What i like most about the red footed tortoise is i can feed them the same diet i feed my dragons.
After the purchase of my first 2 little red foots (3 1/2 & 4" SCL i am now a red foot addict .
I added a 7" SCL to my collection now as of yesrerday .
if i keep this up i think i will need to sell the home & by one with more acerage.
So perhaps it just people like me that are trying to gather as much info as they can b4 taking the inital plunge.
As an earlier poster said i also got tired of not be able to veiw photos as a guest.
Living in Galveston county & having a back yard full of Live Oaks works well for my redfoots outdoor enclosure.
Now i'm beginning to think the 6 x 12 dog run is too small & thinking seriously about fencing in my whole back yard as an outdoor redfoot enclosure. 
Mike D.


----------



## Laura (Apr 3, 2011)

Lurker is fine,, just watch for the Stalkers!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 3, 2011)

Laura said:


> Lurker is fine,, just watch for the Stalkers!!


I guess you have a point, lol.


----------



## Cameron (Apr 3, 2011)

it's easier not to fill out the info and join. if someone is just looking for a little info then why join? i am fairly anti-social in nature and don't voice my opinions or views a lot on forums. you will notice how long i've been a member on here and how few posts i have; and i love this site. for the casual on-looker it would be even less of a contribution. if i were just looking for a little bit of info i would not have joined either. no sense in it. but, along with my family and firearms, tortoises are my passion. i joined because i knew i would continually be here learning and sometimes give what little input i have to share. the general population is not as into tortoises as we are and it would be a waste of time for them to join when they can quickly find what they need and go. anyway, i gotta get back to work. can't believe how long of a useless post i just made!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Apr 3, 2011)

I think it's because the guests do not know that this is the best forum for torts in the world...


----------



## jsphr90 (Apr 4, 2011)

I lurked this forum for at least a month researching russians and redfoots before actually joining lol  very glad I did though, not only do I learn something new everyday researching other species, but it helps me get through class to


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 4, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> I think it's because the guests do not know that this is the best forum for torts in the world...



That's it!


----------

